# Cranks: Rapala vs Berkley Frenzy?



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

What is the difference between these 2 Crank baits?

I have always been and always swear by Rapalas as thats' all I ever use in my trips.


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

There Is Only One Difference That I Have Found. Rapala's Catch Fish And Frenzies Dont. I Dont Know Why Because They Look Great In And Out Of The Water, But Personally I Have Had Very Little Luck With Them, On The Other Hand Rapala's Are Great. Maybe Just A Confidence Thing, In What I Am Throwing.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

THE WHITE WORM said:


> There Is Only One Difference That I Have Found. Rapala's Catch Fish And Frenzies Dont.



idunno about that.... yes rapalas catch a mess of fish... but i have a Berkley shallow diver in the old perch(gold with black stripes... very realistic looking... not like the new firetiger lookin perch they have now) and its not bad... it does have like a bazillion rattles in it.. most of them, small but that might have something to do with it

but for what its worth... rapala isnt one of the biggest crankbait companies because they have some sort of gimic, they are one of the biggest because they do their homework and put more R&D into their lures then some racing teams lol


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I guess it depends in which models your trying to compare. As a whole, I believe that Rapala is the best lure maker out. Like Sonic said, they put more research and developement into their products than anyone else out there. I haven't gotten the nerve to try Lucky Craft's of any sort yet...I've heard good things but I won't buy one until someone outfishes my Rapala 3 to 1 with a one.

As for the Frenzy's...I own a few. But every time I attempt to tie one on...I opt for a Rapala.


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

Im Not Saying They Are Terrible Lures, I Do Have A Few Including That Perch Color, A Crawfish Color, Firetiger And A Natural Color. All I Mean Is That It Seems Like They Dont Produce As Well. I Have Caught Both Bass And Walleye On Them. But I Will Throw Another Crank Bait First. I Did Watch A Show On-demand, About The Testing That Berkley Does, And It Was Pretty Intresting, And The Scientists Claimed In Their Tank Testing, Their Designs Out Caught All Other Baits.


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

I have the SR05 and SR07's, Floating raps and husky raps. I asked this because at a few sportman shows, fenzys were cheaper. I swear by Rapala! I wouldn't change at all.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've ran the Berkely baits, with ZERO results, they don't get wet anymore, I'll stick to my other walleye baits, I guess the new Flicker shad is good from what some pro's are saying but sponsorship plays a huge roll in what they say take it with a grain of salt and use yourself and see.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

I have had Frenzy's that catch fish and some that don't. Just like all other lures. I had a dark green size 10 deep diving minnow bait that I only caught 5 fish on before I lost it. Four of the 5 were fish O's. I have a White/green/
chartreuse that one day last fall was just tearing up the eyes trolling erie.
Ran gold, silver and firetiger at same settings on other rod and couldn't buy a bite on them. The other one was still catching fish. Been tring to find the dark green as they don't make it anymore. Also the White/green/chartreuse.
Both in the size 10. Can find the size 9 every where but have not caught a fish on them. I think it is the action from the bill on the 10.


----------

